# A Cat's Poem



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

A Cat's Poem

A cat is as nice as can be
Cats are cute you see
Cats aren't always predictable
Cats are always lovable
Cats never get mad
Cats sometimes get sad
I think I'll never see myself
as beautiful as a cat herself


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think it is beautiful! I made it up all by myself! My mom likes it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks! You should read a poem I put in Dog Forum about Daffy my dog! In loving Memory Of Daffy
Born April 1st
Died Semptember 1st 2001


----------

